# Help with KSport coilovers



## Mavuska (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there anyway someone could maybe create a How-To for the KSport Kontrol Pros? I've had these dang things in my trunk for almost two months now because I don't know how to put them on. I have the mechanical capability but don't know what I'm looking at with these little rubber bushing things and little circular clamps. lol I have no idea what I'm looking at. But yeah, if anyone could help me out, I'd appreciate it. Or maybe take some pics of what theirs look like installed. I'm either going to put these things on this weekend or just try and sell them with my wheels. At this point it's started to feel like wasted money.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

there are alot of threads on here that cover springs, here is one that has pretty good photo's start on page 2 for photo's
FYI: To All Wanting To LOWER


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

If you end up wanting to sell them, please pm me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If its something you haven't done before, I recommend you call local shops for estimates. Suspension isn't something you want to take a stab at.

Don't sell them though cause then that will be a waste. Good luck.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ What Mick said. Get help from a shop.

If you know how to install them properly but it's just the set-up that's confusing you, try contacting the company and see if they offer some sort of set-up help. Either way having a shop help you out would be a big help. Find a shop with corner weight scales... setting them up properly will make or break the install.


----------

